# TF2: Highlander Challenge



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2010)

http://etf2l.org/2010/08/09/the-highlander-community-challenge/


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 12, 2010)

Soldier up in this *censored.4.0*.  Is Fabio too busy with Starcraft 2 to be our scout?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 12, 2010)

It has to be said, first round... TBT Vs. MLG L337 mufukas. That's my bet anyway.
Never the less, Seems I _am_ the only spy. :wink:


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 12, 2010)

I could be a heavy.

I've already signed up on the thing. But how do I join our team?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 12, 2010)

asdafaadasdadsf.
I'm gonna see if I can join this thing.
I want that medal *-*


----------



## AndyB (Aug 12, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> asdafaadasdadsf.
> I'm gonna see if I can join this thing.
> I want that medal *-*


You item whore... as do I though.


----------



## Peso (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll see if I can join this thing.If I do get into this thing I call Engi.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool so we got our team. If sean choose these are good enough...


----------



## Peso (Aug 12, 2010)

I do want to join but I have to make an account on that website though.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 12, 2010)

Peso said:
			
		

> I do want to join but I have to make an account on that website though.


Yeah, you do. What's the problem?


----------



## Peso (Aug 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing, I'll try to join.But if I can't u can cancel my entry.


----------



## PaJami (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm interested in joining this, still thinking about it, but I think it would be fun. What's the deadline for sign-ups again?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

waow, joo guise added me already :3

sure, I'll be demo, but what's the deal with signing up/whatever/how do I?

I could also go hoovy or engie, if need be, or medic, if you would rather be demomemoman, gnome.

is all the info in the blog post, or wat?  I'm too lazy to read, and just want to shoot stuff.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 13, 2010)

ooo I would love to join if there is room, heck I wouldn't mind just being an extra, in case someone can't make a match, I can play most classes well, just not demo... I just never got that great with him. 

also do I just request to join the team or do I also have to sign up otherwise...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ooo I would love to join if there is room, heck I wouldn't mind just being an extra, in case someone can't make a match, I can play most classes well, just not demo... I just never got that great with him.
> 
> also do I just request to join the team or do I also have to sign up otherwise...


I really don't know/am in the process of doing this, myself.

but I procrastinate.

right now, i don't think all the slots are filled, and I would assume an "extra" is always welcome.

also, lol @ me just realizing that miranda's he only confirmed girl on the team so far (not sure about trikki), and she's playing pyro.  where did my life go.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah, I mean it says your team can be of 10 to 14 people I think, though the matches are simply 9 v 9, and I normally just switch between classes anyway, so I am up for whatever is needed whenever, unless my classes have started and the time I am needed is in there


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Highlander People (ETF2L) said:
			
		

> Signups open: Now (Your team leader will have to sign your team up


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 13, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Highlander People (ETF2L) said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Signups open: Now (Your team leader will have to sign your team up


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm gonna have to back out on this one.
I still can't get TF2 working ;-;


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 13, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to back out on this one.
> I still can't get TF2 working ;-;


Damn, that sucks D: . What error from Windows 7 are you getting anyways?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 13, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No error at all.
It just refuses to load even after I turn off all Firewalls and Anti-Virus and verified the integrity of the game cache or whatever.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 14, 2010)

Well if by next week we can sort out the teams and figure out who wants into the team.
As I'm sure there's a few that would want to be one particular class.
Also, would be nice to get a good name going. Not as simple as "The bell tree"


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

it just hit me.

"tortimer's pride"

srs bzns.

also, gnome, what's the update about the team/what we have to do?  I have a friend who's not all that great, but would be an extra/member, nonetheless.

and just so you/everyone knows, the team MUST be AT LEAST 10 people.  I emphasize this, due to me thinking it was purely a 9 v 9, and only requiring the 9 members.

oh lordy.

also, do I just register an account with etf2l?


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 14, 2010)

*facepalm* I'm gonna have to takeback my sign-up. I get unexpected shutdowns when I play TF2 *I'm a PC, and windows 7 was NOT my idea...* So a heavy spot is still open.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> it just hit me.
> 
> *"tortimer's pride"*
> srs bzns.
> ...


The name works great.

I did, and then when we have the team sorted out we can be linked into that.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> http://etf2l.org/2010/08/09/the-highlander-community-challenge/
> 
> So we at FH think it would be fun to form a team of TBT members and enter this tournament.
> 
> ...


I am soo in this as heavy

Hmm Sasha or natscha?


Edit: Engineer is open? oh hell yes ill take him


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure 100%, but I think natascha is b&.  just because of how awesome it is.

I use sasha myself, just because I feel more pro using it.  I probably should use natascha.  eh.

question should be, sandvich, or shotgun? :3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandwich

Since both Heavy and Engineer are open ill probably pick engineer incase K.K can join

Yet another choice Pistol or remote control...?

(Im gonna hope some of the maps are CTF because they are my fav)


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on if you're going to be offensive engie or defensive engie, i guess.

I don't think that any of the classes have to be set, for this.. it just helps to know who's going to be who beforehand, since some people prefer to/are better playing certain classes.

at the last second, we could all switch classes, I think.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i play all classes but Engineer, Soldier and Heavy are my best

Pyro, Demo and Medic for fun

Sniper, Spy and Scout are tricky for me 
(Spy use to be easy on PS3  )


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

I know double post but i dont you guys to ignore this, Its important

This is a EUROPEAN tournament you will have to play at obscure times Remember that


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 15, 2010)

Sounds like fun, I'm not good enough to join xD 
Make me proud by making it past the first challenge!

<big><big>*Go!*  *Tortimer's* *Pride! *
</big></big>

@Animefan I would hope that they would compensate a tad.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

Tortimer's Pride up in this *censored.4.0*!


----------



## Miranda (Aug 15, 2010)

I LIKED MY NAME(S) BETTER!!!! 

Am I linked to the team yet?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I LIKED MY NAME(S) BETTER!!!!
> 
> Am I ]Did you make an account on the etf2l site?
> And I think Tortimer's Pride fits well for a TBT team.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun, I'm not good enough to join xD
> Make me proud by making it past the first challenge!
> 
> <big><big>*Go!*  *Tortimer's* *Pride! *
> ...


you should join, anyways.    we need at least 10 people, and an extra is always welcome.

we aren't pro, or anything near it.. tf2 highlander =/= srs bzns, bro 

also, the team's named tortimer's pride, and is registered/there, now?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, the team is still on the site as "the bell tree". Sean hasn't been on/bothered to changed it... so we'll wait and see.

Plus, I'm sure most of us are morely interested in getting that medal, no?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

post so people can find the team

NOW HOW I DOES JOIN, BRO


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> post so people can find the team
> 
> NOW HOW I DOES JOIN, BRO


Sean needs to add us in.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFUUUUUUU

username or whatever is Psychonaut on there. Link for great justice.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

I wont be able to sign up to the website for about 5 days due to the fact im in a hotel with only my dsi for internet which is very slow


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> I wont be able to sign up to the website for about 5 days due to the fact im in a hotel with only my dsi for internet which is very slow


cool beans.  just remember sign ups close the 26th, which is six days after you get back, I think.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheen better get to it and make the team up.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope he does, im soo excited.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd prefer to play at least once or twice together before the tournament, if that's possible/if we're going to play to win.. but if we're just playing for the medals, then loltf2srsbzns.

really hope I'm not gonna end up srsfagging up the team :/ lols.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I'd prefer to play at least once or twice together before the tournament, if that's possible/if we're going to play to win.. but if we're just playing for the medals, then loltf2srsbzns.
> 
> really hope I'm not gonna end up srsfagging up the team :/ lols.


Yeah some good old practice will be nice even if we are playin for fun.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I'd prefer to play at least once or twice together before the tournament, if that's possible/if we're going to play to win.. but if we're just playing for the medals, then loltf2srsbzns.
> 
> really hope I'm not gonna end up srsfagging up the team :/ lols.


Oh of course not, I'm not going to play and kill myself or some *censored.2.0*. If I play, I'd play to win.
The medal being a huge bonus for doing this, somewhat the thing that made me want to do it. =P

Nah, no way you could *censored.7.6* the team up. Just a bunch of friends having some lols


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let's take a tally of how many of us have mics.  It could really help STEP UP OUR GAME, BRO.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well a couple of friends and me


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a mic, but its about as old as I am.

one of those old white plastic mac microphones, that you used to stick on your monitors.

except I just put it on my desk.

still, *censored.2.0*sux.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a mic, not tested it out yet.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2010)

Might have one not sure though.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

As said on the last page or so, practise would be a great idea. I'd say we get together at some point, some random server whatever. 
Hell, even just getting used to how each other plays, I've been playing alot with Psycho.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> As said on the last page or so, practise would be a great idea. I'd say we get together at some point, some random server whatever.
> Hell, even just getting used to how each other plays, I've been playing alot with Psycho.


we bro's, bro.

I wouldn't say I've learned your play-style, but I can kinda guess where you're going to go/what you're doing with the pyro.  but there's not a whole lot of ways to play him, eh?  either w+m1 pyro, engie + pyro = bff pyro, or sneaky/hit and run pyro, i guess.  though you'll be spying for us, eh? 

which isn't me bashing the pyro.. I wish I could play sneaky/hit and run pyro way better.  tough stuff.

tl;dr, yes.  playing with people, on the same team or not, means you'll be more accustomed to playing with them, and our team will have a better chance.  bleh @ longwinded.

any clue/info on which maps we'll be playing the highlander matches on, or is that TBA?


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a mic, just don't normally use it as to not annoy people in the room   but for a match I could make an exception :3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I think the team wouldn't benefit from someone who can barely turn and shoot xD


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tortimer means bzns.

also, he's like the commander or something.  and old = awesome, for them. :|

SRS BZNS.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 16, 2010)

Oooh, can I join?  I could be a Scout, Medic, Heavy, or Spy.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2010)

since I'm an *censored.1.3*. someone else can be leader as I don't really want to be leader. or really be a part but I'll still participate.


scratch that *censored.2.0* yo.

send me a PM on who you want to be.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Fabio cant participate?
Who will be the Scout?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Fabio cant participate?
> Who will be the Scout?


Caleb just said he'd play Scout.

Also, Sean, can you changed the teams name on the site? (Tortimer's Pride! *raises fist*)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah missed that post

Soo teams ready?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> since I'm an *censored.1.3*. someone else can be leader as I don't really want to be leader. or really be a part but I'll still participate.
> 
> 
> scratch that *censored.2.0* yo.
> ...


wait, what?

and we need 10 people, not 9.  so someone has to be an extra for something.

we also need to give our emails to gnome so he can register us.  i'll pm it to you, bro.  internet isn't a safe place, even for made up email accounts. D:


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2010)

Not yet, looking for an Engineer. (or I haven't seen them post about it.)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh i dont even use my email that much soo...

DontStealMykills@hotmail.co.uk

@Andyb  I posted about being engineer\


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Not yet, looking for an Engineer. (or I haven't seen them post about it.)


I have a friend (a bit shaky, tbh) who wants to join.  I'll ask for his dox to send to gnome, if that's alright with you guys/we need one more.

he'd probably wanna be a heavy/engineer/sniper, so I guess he'd be an extra for one of those classes.

also.  lol srs bzns tf2.

edit:  oh snap, i missed my 800th. D:


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i have a friend who could join as well, hes good but not really into competitive play
His brother might be though

He plays as Pyro
His brother plays as spy/sniper i think.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't mind having an extra hand that's needed.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought Solgi was our engineer.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Im starting to think Gnome  dislikes me... but he has good reason not to like me after i must being annoying sometimes.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I thought Solgi was our engineer.


Solgi was if nobody else wanted to join in. Then he went on to say no out right.
And as for the outside help, they to be just backup if/when needed.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though solgi left TBt or is he on Frosty Hydrant?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was banned, comes into the Fh chat alot.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok , the only reason i know he came here is because of bumped topics..


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

and then i realized I've only been here a month.

the max is 14, but we need at least 10.

I don't think we need to focus on who can play what, until we have who can play at all.  THEN we can squabble about who gets to be x class.  but with that aside, I think the team looks good/acceptable, just needs some definition on who has what covered, and if we need more people.

and I'm too lazy to count how many people have signed up/revoked their "forms", yet.  bleh.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> and then i realized I've only been here a month.
> 
> the max is 14, but we need at least 10.
> 
> ...


I know i wont miss this 
I mean this is probably the only chance i have to get in a tourney on TF2


Edit: I need some help, when i register to that website it says im not entering my steam id in the right format


----------



## Caleb (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll take the spot as Scout,  And anybody who thinks there not good enough, join anyway.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 18, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://steamidfinder.com/

also, apparently yours is 0:0:32683272


----------



## AndyB (Aug 18, 2010)

Right, so there's been a bit of a change in order. Psycho is now the team leader. So Pm him your emails, he can find your steam IDs. And then we'll all be good to go.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Right, so there's been a bit of a change in order. Psycho is now the team leader. So Pm him your emails, he can find your steam IDs. And then we'll all be good to go.


ffffuuu-  fast postin.

http://etf2l.org/teams/11043/

^^^ that's the team to join now, apparently.

PM me your emails, as they're necessary, you can make a fake one if you don't feel like giving the real one.  adding me on steam would make it a hella lot easier to add you to the team, as well, and would make it easier to join everyone, but so long as you're a friend with one/two people on the team, that isn't really necessary.

so.. yeah.  just need to see/know your steam profiles, to get your steam id's.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 18, 2010)

ALSO, we have a steam group. Add either myself or Psycho for an invite.


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd love to help, but frankly, I'm a bit *censored.2.0* so I'll just cheer you on.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 18, 2010)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> I'd love to help, but frankly, I'm a bit *censored.2.0* so I'll just cheer you on.


extra's are always welcome, bro. :3

and apparently there's something about buddies and great buddies, which do something about scheduling stuff.  no clue if we need that.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Tortimers_Pride  <-- the steam group


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 18, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 18, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also, a ]

forget everything I said,  just PM me your etf2l page/name.

*censored.3.0* all that, just join this team.

http://etf2l.org/teams/11043/

lol!


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2010)

A word to the wise, better get signing up to the etf2l site, as signs up for the challenge closes on 26th of August.
And just to be helpful, Steam ID finder
For good measures... Tortimer's Pride etf2l page and Tortimer's Pride Steam group page


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> A word to the wise, better get signing up to the etf2l site, as signs up for the challenge closes on 26th of August.
> And just to be helpful, Steam ID finder
> For good measures... Tortimer's Pride etf2l page and Tortimer's Pride Steam group page


Now i know what youre thinking "god this asks alot of questions" but this will probably be my last


When i go on the "Tortimers pride" page how do i join?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM your details to Psycho. I think a link to your profile on etf2l is best.
If you're already on the site, then I think there is a way to do it yourself... (he added me in, so I don't know).


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 19, 2010)

Alright, I *think* I can join on this if there is space. 
It all lies on what happens if I uninstall Steam and hope for the best that it'll run.

EDIT: I'll take any class, I guess.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Alright, I *think* I can join on this if there is space.
> It all lies on what happens if I uninstall Steam and hope for the best that it'll run.
> 
> EDIT: I'll take any class, I guess.


scout - caleb
soldier - bdubs
pyro - miranda
demoman - tbd
heavy - tbd
engineer - tbd
medic - tbd
sniper - trikki/prof gallows
spy - andyb

put that so i can keep track of everything.

I put TBD for to be determined, since I don't really know how this all is going to work out.  I can go demo or medic, gnome would like to go medic or heavy (unless he thinks I'm dead set on being demo?), and a friend of mine wants to be heavy, sniper, or engie.

JOIN THE ETF2L SITE.  that way I can tell who's going to be what, and everything will be that much easier on us all, since we can practice the class.

we need at least one extra, regardless, so as long as we don't fill up the 14 person limit, sign up if you feel like you want to/can.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 19, 2010)

I joined Tortimer's Pride.
Do I also need to join the Steam Group?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can I be Heavy.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay, I may be a backup if I can manage to find a decent computer for my bday, or just try to save up a lot of money to get one.  Anyways, yeah just felt the need to post  .


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Okay, I may be a backup if I can manage to find a decent computer for my bday, or just try to save up a lot of money to get one.  Anyways, yeah just felt the need to post  .


awesome.  have you signed up on the etf2l site yet?

I've got a friend that can do engie, hoovy, solly, or sniper, depending on how things pan out (added him to the team, HANK HILL, so you guys know) and I can do medic if no one else wants to (thinking of andy, but andy = spy, and can probably spy better than us, but i dunno), but the problem with that is needing a demomemoman.

so.. right.  looks good so far.  :3


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've been doing pretty well as Medic lately, but I'll still stick with Spy.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added.

what class are you best at/what do you want to play?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Answer his question! @Animefan
"what class are you best at/what do you want to play?"


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Answer his question! @Animefan
> "what class are you best at/what do you want to play?"


I knew someone would say that
I already talked to him about that on steam chat


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't know it was such private business!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup.

and then I forgot.  :<

you said engie, right?

WE NEED ANOTHER DAMN DEMOMAN/MEDIC, BROS.

D:


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sent me a message before i saw the post... i didnt mean for it to sound soo private
and yes engineer


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TF2 HIGHLANDER

SRS BZNS, PRIVATE CHAT ONLY KTHX


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 21, 2010)

Alrighty, got it working.
Who's up for some matches tomorrow?...or later since it's already 1 in the morning here.

EDIT: Also, I don't know what the hell RED was thinking here.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

I stayed in that position for the entire match. I think they were trying to get Silent Pardner or something, because those 3 Engies became 8 later. Lol.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Alrighty, got it working.
> Who's up for some matches tomorrow?...or later since it's already 1 in the morning here.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I don't know what the hell RED was thinking here.
> ...


awesome.  did you sign up on the etf2l page/join the team already?

lol @ engies inside engies gettin snipe'd

I think we need to get a team match or two together, but I still don't think we've gotten anything set in stone about the classes people will be.

I think my friend will just be an extra, as his interest has faded.

how we have it, so far:

scout - caleb
soldier - bdubs
pyro - miranda
demoman - tbd
heavy - gnome
engineer - kid icarus/engineer
medic - tbd
sniper - trikki/prof gallows
spy - andyb

I think medic is the most important class, so I'm a bit weary of who will be doing it.. but I think we're good for now.  full team is go.

wait.  I just realized you're already on the etf2l highlander team. @_@

what class do you want to play?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 21, 2010)

I found a friend who can play but would like to be medic ill send his info to you physchonaut


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take whatever is available, as long as it's not Demo/Spy.
I'm horrible with those classes.

EDIT: Seeing the list, I'll guess I'll go for medic.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9rrS32ctQk&feature=recentlik


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

okay, we have a little bit of a problem.

as no one else has stepped up for demoman/can do demoman, I'm more or less forced to do so, which I don't mind at all.  there are two people who can/are willing to do medic, and it's really the only slot left.

and hank/my friend is more or less just going to be an extra at this point, so forget about him.  your friend, though, anime, is more than welcome, especially if he's a good medic.

one person that's on the team currently will have to sit out.  I think we need to either practice once or twice as a team to see who better fits the role for us/has good synergy with us, or one person needs to step up and say "I'll be an extra, it's cool"

I really hate that we HAVE to have an extra.. but I'm fairly certain the etf2l wouldn't leave out the extra's medal, since their own rules say there has to be one on every team..

but still, we need to come to a decision as a group about this.  either in the FH chat, or the steam group chat (yessss), IMO.

if anyone else can do demoman, I would love to do medic for us, but if someone can/could do it better than me, please step up/be my guest.  medic is just really important.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> okay, we have a little bit of a problem.
> 
> as no one else has stepped up for demoman/can do demoman, I'm more or less forced to do so, which I don't mind at all.  there are two people who can/are willing to do medic, and it's really the only slot left.
> 
> ...


I would pratice now but ive had to uninstall steam and about to re install 
please dont ask why its complicated

Oh and thanks pyscho


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

k, so two other things.

1.)  I have to sign us up in 5 days, which means by the 26th.  we need to have all our members in the team before I do so, am currently waiting only for the reason of aaron's friend possibly being a good medic.

2.)  I have a feeling we have some sort of pick of three maps, which we will be able to play on in some case, I'm not sure how/what/if it's even being done.

what are the team's suggestions/thoughts/wants/needs?

there's a set listing of "competitive" maps that I'm sure we'll be forced to play on at least once, but I think we can pick our own, to some extent.

team looks like this:

scout - caleb
soldier - bdubs
pyro - miranda
demoman - psychonaut
heavy - gnome
engineer - kid icarus/engineer
medic - sporge/animefan's friend
sniper - trikki/prof gallows
spy - andyb


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, if no one wants to be Demoman, I guess I'll start practicing now.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> k, so two other things.
> 
> 1.)  I have to sign us up in 5 days, which means by the 26th.  we need to have all our members in the team before I do so, am currently waiting only for the reason of aaron's friend possibly being a good medic.
> 
> ...


If we do practice it should be on gravel since on the website it says thats one of the tournament maps


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Well, if no one wants to be Demoman, I guess I'll start practicing now.


I've got demoman down, but I would have preferred medic, since no one else was going to do medic.

you don't have to go and forcefully learn him, just make sure you've got your class down.

weren't you going to be medic, aaron?

wait, whut?  what were you going to/wanted to be, aaron? :/

@ animefan *edit*

gravel pit, dustbowl, cp_gorge are all on that list.  I'm sure there's more, though.  I've been playing on the drunken brawl's server, which is just a competitive maps server, 24 players.  would be a good idea for us to at least know the maps, if we can't arrange team practices.

216.52.143.41:27015  <-- ip for the drunken brawl, if you can't find any other competitive map servers/are lazy.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said I can be any class except Spy and Demo.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright.  I have a feeling we might need an extra for scout or sniper, not sure about other classes.

practice for demo would be cool in the event I can't be there @_@


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 21, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Alrighty, got it working.
> Who's up for some matches tomorrow?...or later since it's already 1 in the morning here.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I don't know what the hell RED was thinking here.
> ...


Snipe them!


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.
Like I said, during the entire match, I was in that same position because they kept coming back to that place. They even brought friends later.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.

"hay guise, engie party outside spawn?"
'LOLSURESHOULDIBRINGMYDKMODE???'
"lolya!!! sniper snipin us xDDDD"


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 21, 2010)

Plz halp me ;_;
I take a break from Steam and I get this when I come back.
Wut do?
<big>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</big>


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

hit cancel, I guess?  I dunno.

are you running windows under compatibility mode, bro?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 21, 2010)

How do I find out?
I don't find anything different in my desktop.
Nevermind, Safe mode =/= Compatibility mode.
I got them mixed up.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

I got no clue.  running 32 bit vista, never had that come up. :/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 22, 2010)

Re installing TF2 estimated time 3 hours.. FUUU-


Edit: Go team Tortimer


----------



## AndyB (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice picture. 
Also, bought a new webcam today (my fatass broke the last one) and to my surprise, it came with a mic.
I've tested it on steam, so it should work.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nice picture.
> Also, bought a new webcam today (my fatass broke the last one) and to my surprise, it came with a mic.
> I've tested it on steam, so it should work.


Good, I wonder if my wired ps3 head set will work on my pc


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 22, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


usb?  probably will.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its plug in, im honna try it though.

Bye the way nice game of prop hunt, when does the real practice begin?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 22, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








in all seriousness though, I doubt we'll get the whole team together for practices, we'll probably just play if/when we can, with who we can.

me and andy usually play together, and dubs and gnome have joined in a few times.  any playtime = practice time.  SRS BZNS.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rape face


----------



## AndyB (Aug 22, 2010)

As Psycho says, we play often together as it is. I try to keep myself sharp with Spy.
It is just a matter of playing your class and practising!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> As Psycho says, we play often together as it is. I try to keep myself sharp with Spy.
> It is just a matter of playing your class and practising!


Ah ok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2010)

any space for pro demo


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2010)

Eziooo said:
			
		

> any space for pro demo


Sweet we got ourselves a ka-boom man


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Eziooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can also medic

but i'm really rusty right now, so i need to practice


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2010)

Eziooo said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have 2 possible medics soo
   we need a demoman more.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

Eziooo said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE THE *censored.3.0* HAVE YOU BEEN ALL THIS TIME.

we need a medic and a demo, badly.  I can play either, but I've been qq'ing about not having one or the other.

now we have the whole extras issue, and which class would you prefer, demo or medic?  (I had/can do demo, and we have two possible medics, but an extra demo or a pro-ish medic would be an awesome addition)

did you just add me on steam, btw?  OGAWD.

do you have an etf2l account?  join the team and I'll accept it D:  got like two days to do so before the banhammer is dropped on late fees


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 24, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Eziooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna call my frriend for his details now


----------



## AndyB (Aug 24, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Im gonna call my frriend for his details now


Well the thing is, we have 11 players registered on the etf2l site.. and then with Eziooo now in, things are going to be closing up to the limit of 14.
Just to bare in mind this is really TBT's team.

Also, I just posted on Tortimer's Pride steam page... I could get a server up and running. But only for 24 hours (as that's the deal they have)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 24, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can he be a spare incase someone doesnt show up?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 24, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what would psycho prefer, first come first serve, or quality.

yes i added you on steam psycho. kanye omari west. <--- also the etf2l account 

if there are 2 possible medics, i'll demo


----------



## AndyB (Aug 24, 2010)

Eziooo said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say it more so comes down to... actual TBT members first, then whatever.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 24, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Eziooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see

I can't figure out how to use this bloody site...
So here's my profile, add me to the roster, Psycho.

http://etf2l.org/forum/user/36691/


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 24, 2010)

Can I request for an updated list on who's who?


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 24, 2010)

Bleh, if you're in need of an extra number, just pm me or something. I need something to do to get my mind off of the impending having to actually get out of my computer chair for school.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 24, 2010)

I have to drop out

My computer got a horrendous virus  heres what happened:
My TF2 game would only connect to a server if my fire wall was off
during the time i turned the fire wall of i got the worst virus ever that blocked every over proggrame on my computer soo i had to do a system restore :'(

You will need a new engineer sorry


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 24, 2010)

I finally finished moving so I should be on more, catch me if I am on!


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 24, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> I have to drop out
> 
> My computer got a horrendous virus  heres what happened:
> My TF2 game would only connect to a server if my fire wall was off
> ...


Your game is still at Steam, and first round doesn't start until September 12.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 24, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I finally finished moving so I should be on more, catch me if I am on!


Nice man! Glad to see you around. May stalk you some on tf2. :wink:

So seriously, if I can do this... should I set up a day server for us to go on and practise/goof around on?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 24, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I don't mind that.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 24, 2010)

Forget my last post i solved my problem


----------



## AndyB (Aug 24, 2010)

Right, well I'll try and sort it out for tomorrow/Thursday.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Can I request for an updated list on who's who?


scout - caleb
soldier - bdubs
pyro - miranda
demoman - psychonaut
heavy - gnome
engineer - kid icarus/engineer
medic - sporge/animefan's friend
sniper - trikki/prof gallows
spy - andyb

that's what it was.

ezioo just threw a monkey into the works, as there's now an alt-demoman (which I badly wanted)  any word about caleb being able to do scoot?

animefan/kid icarus/engineer, you will or won't be able to do engineer?  my friend can be an extra for that, but not sure about how reliable he'll be.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 25, 2010)

So...what class am I gonna be then ;_;


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> So...what class am I gonna be then ;_;


pyro or engie, I have a feeling


----------



## AndyB (Aug 25, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> So...what class am I gonna be then ;_;


That is the thing though, somebody will have to sit out, as sad as that is. (especially if we only have 1 match)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee thanks for that...


----------



## AndyB (Aug 25, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had pretty much just said you had to drop out due to some "virus". And then okay, you said you fixed it.
But if you couldn't tell, giving him one of two options shows he's most likely to be a backup spot. So don't go getting your little panties in a twist.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.. i guess


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the problem, then I think the solution to that is for TBT members to get priority first (no offense to any friends wanting to join) and then if it's still too much, then first come first serve on the 9 classes, then the first 5 people who requested to be backup.

Unless of course, we're in it to win it.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 25, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I've always thought it as, members here first. I was only saying that about you, to shut whatshisface up.
And to be fair and honest, we're not really in it to _win_


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

okay.

as i've already posted..  this is how the lineup is looking, as of this post.

scout - caleb
soldier - bdubs
pyro - miranda
demoman - psychonaut
heavy - gnome
engineer - kid icarus/engineer
medic - sporge/animefan's friend
sniper - trikki/prof gallows
spy - andyb

the only person that isn't from tbt that's on the starting lineup is animefan's friend, mutant turkey.

I can play demoman or medic (andy can vouch for my skills ), and I can be an extra if there are better demomen/medics.

at the time, ezioo had not stepped up/posted, and so sporge/animefan were our medics/backup.  with ezioo signed up, (if his tf2 works) we have at very worst an extra for demoman/medic.

aaron, I really don't remember what you wanted to be.  reading posts, you said anyone but spy or demo.  I have a feeling that the spots that will need extras if/when the time comes will be pyro (miranda) and/or engineer (animefan/kid engineer on steam),  purely because of their stability/involvement in the team as of this point (animefan having virus), which is why I said those will be what people will need to be extras for.

animefan, sorry, I didn't mean to offend, sorry about that.  (just re-read that, actually)

ezioo, unless sporge wants to step down and let you be the medic, I think you're going to be an extra at this point, for demoman/medic.

aaron, I haven't heard from caleb, so if you want to practice your scout or pyro, those would be good choices.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> okay.
> 
> as i've already posted..  this is how the lineup is looking, as of this post.
> 
> ...


I got rid of the virus but my game does seem to struggle on servers that are too far away from my country lucky for me this tournament is european 

And no problem physcho i was jut being a cry baby


----------



## 8bit (Aug 25, 2010)

Who else signed up?


----------



## 8bit (Aug 25, 2010)

I am in a team with The MHO


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 25, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> I am in a team with The MHO


1. Didnt you torrent the game
2. If number 1 is true Valve will cach you..
3.what team is that?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 25, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> MarlonHax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bunch a babies.
Plus, as has been said previously:
Right now 800 or so people signed up, with only 320 spots, apparently. So really, we may not even get into it as it is.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> MarlonHax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









@marlonhax

also, no clue what the mho is.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we still get the medals? D;


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, not if we don't participate.

that's what I read/understood it as, at least.

the faq and stuff describes it better/in more detail, i think.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooo.
Alright, time to practice.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, as Psycho says... we'd actually need to play a match. We'll have to wait and see if we get placed, or if they open up more slots for the mass of people signing up to play.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What i meant by that is if he did torrent the game the VAC secure thing would find him wouldnt it?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was agreeing with you, sorry.  shoulda put the @marlonhax first.

image was mandatory


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 3, 2010)

hmm any updates on this?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 3, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> hmm any updates on this?


as of right now, no.

there are 955 teams signed up, 320 are going to be in the tournament for sure, but they'll probably expand it to fit the needs.

so.. until then, we're just going to hope we get in. 



> scout - caleb
> soldier - bdubs
> pyro - miranda
> demoman - psychonaut/ezioo (kanye omari west)
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 3, 2010)

Well the drop system reset Today soo im gonna do some idling


----------



## AndyB (Sep 3, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Well the drop system reset Today soo im gonna do some idling


Not the TF2 thread.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um oops i wasnt paying attention.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my thoughts exactly.

everyone is still good to go with this, right?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 3, 2010)

Yessir. If we get in.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 3, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 3, 2010)

crossing fingers


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 7, 2010)

Any results?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 7, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Any results?


none yet, but about ten new teams have signed up, bringing it up to 972.  how it's still rising, i don't know :/

still saying /320, though.  dunno what's gonna happen.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 10, 2010)

If we are in this then its only 2 days away D:


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 10, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> If we are in this then its only 2 days away D:


the tournament match ups/it will be starting in two days.

that is when they will be releasing who is shooting at who.

http://etf2l.org/teams/11043/

check our teams page, below who is in the team, and it'll show our fixtures/match ups/whatever

hope that helps.  once we do get in, we have something like two weeks to complete the match, or we're DQ'd.  srs bzns.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well im glad we have alot of time to play


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2010)

hmm other than school my schedule is open, sooo any day but monday tuesday and thursday work, and my classes dont start til 5 on the other days, but that is pacific time...


----------



## AndyB (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm starting a new training course next week, but I'm only there for Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday... even then, I'll be finished before most of you will be awake. =P


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 10, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm starting a new training course next week, but I'm only there for Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday... even then, I'll be finished before most of you will be awake. =P


totally not aimed at anyone.. 

glad to know when/that you three are available.

hopefully between the two teams a date will be worked out easily/quickly, if we're accepted.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 11, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but as long as we have 2 weeks.. we should be able to find at least _one_ day!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 12, 2010)

HOLY *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*!!
http://etf2l.org/2010/09/12/highlander-challenge-provisional-groups/
tl;dr, blah blah blah, we're putting everyone in groups. Some *censored.2.0* about bad players.

http://etf2l.org/high/provisional-groups/
Group number 193.
We've got "Just here for the medal" and "Team of Anonymous"
So... bunch of guys that don't care, and 4fags.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*!!
> http://etf2l.org/2010/09/12/highlander-challenge-provisional-groups/
> tl;dr, blah blah blah, we're putting everyone in groups. Some *censored.2.0* about bad players.
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* yeah


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright! Awesome news~


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good news.

yee haw.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*!!
> http://etf2l.org/2010/09/12/highlander-challenge-provisional-groups/
> tl;dr, blah blah blah, we're putting everyone in groups. Some *censored.2.0* about bad players.
> 
> ...


I AM COMMANDER SHEPARD AND THIS IS MY FAVORITE POST IN THE CITADEL


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok so when are we doing something/ who is actually going to communicate with these other guys ?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*!!
> http://etf2l.org/2010/09/12/highlander-challenge-provisional-groups/
> tl;dr, blah blah blah, we're putting everyone in groups. Some *censored.2.0* about bad players.
> 
> ...


Not quite names can be deceiving Just in it for the medal could be quite good, anyway good luck.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ok so when are we doing something/ who is actually going to communicate with these other guys ?


they'll post brackets and stuff when they have them worked out, this was basically a rough copy of everyone who qualified/was included for sure.

since i started the team/whatever, i guess i can, unless somebody else wants to be the organizer.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 23, 2010)

*BUMP*

IT IS HERE.

WONDER TEAM, ASSEMBLE.

so when is everyone able to play?  saturday, or sunday, or a weekday?  what time?  andy and animefan are on the other side of the pond IIRC, but we just need to propose a date to the other teams.  no clue if it was just updated last night or what/how long we have, guessing it can't be older than two/three days, at most 4 days.  it doesn't say a due date, i can check the site later.

OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 23, 2010)

Gah umm time schedule for me is not Saturday , Monday, Tuesday, or Thursday... if at all possible.  Exceptions may be allowable if they are really late games, but I am on the pacific coast fyi.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 23, 2010)

OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD...

Right, so as you said, we are on the other side. I'm avaliable at most times.
How long do we have to get this week done?


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 23, 2010)

Today until Monday, I'm free anytime.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 25, 2010)

How is october 2nd, this saturday for everyone?

I posted a comment on the steam group, but i doubt the whole group will read it.

I know sporge might not be available, and trikki is up in the air on weekends, but the other two teams we'll have to play against will be doing their round that day, and it would make things a lot easier, since we'd just have to switch out, having one team wait for the other two to finish.

&yeah.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah that will probabaly be alright for me
If not enough people can make it then we have our substitutes


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 26, 2010)

actually it is fine, the thing that was to be on Saturday is on Friday instead... so completely good on 
Saturday.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 26, 2010)

speaking for dubs..

he won't be available on saturday, except for a small 2 hour window.

we can still do it on saturday, but we need a replacement to play soldier if we're going to do it then.

and no word about trikki, as he only knows about sunday.  miranda will need to be informed, as well.

not sure about the time.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 28, 2010)

So, how does a practise night sound on Friday?
Open up the server for just us, even if it's us killing running bots. Gets us somewhat ready.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> So, how does a practise night sound on Friday?
> Open up the server for just us, even if it's us killing running bots. Gets us somewhat ready.


can-do/probably will.

if anything, a 4 on 4 or something like it might work.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Also, amongst all this update junk.. don't forget tonight is practise and tomorrow is the games!


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright. How many people will be participating?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 1, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Alright. How many people will be participating?


no clue, but if the server works, then i'll just lock it and put us on a aim-training map or whatever you guys want.  can get a 4 v 4 or something going, i guess


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 1, 2010)

umm what time?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 1, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> umm what time?


1 pm pacific tomorrow is when the other two are having their matches

contact everyone on the team you can, to make sure they've heard about this.  OH GOD LAST MINUTE PREPARATIONS


----------



## AndyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Eeee! I'll do my best to let Trikki and others know.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 1, 2010)

not sure if these are going to be the only ones, but two of the maps are PL upward and CP granary.

no sure if there'll be more.

if you don't feel comfortable on these maps, it might be good to mess around and make your own server to walk around and get accustomed with all the different sidepaths and things, as some of them are very useful, and can be our downfall, or our best bet for winning.

playing a few rounds on a server that's on one of the maps can also be a good idea, if you aren't comfortable.

spectating a top-scoring playing might yield some tricks for the maps, etc.

mainly just worry about whether or not you're available, and if the other teammates are, as well.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok so who have you heard from going to be there now?, and what holes do we have?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 1, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ok so who have you heard from going to be there now?, and what holes do we have?


myself, andy, miranda, animefan, sporge, gnome, aaron, and animefan's friend mutantturkey are available, presumably.

haven't heard from/of trikki, ezioo, and caleb, but i could probably get my friend to fill in for at least one spot.

scout - caleb/undecided/animefan's friend (mutantturkey)
soldier - need a replacement for dubs
pyro - miranda
demo - psychonaut/ezioo
heavy - gnome?
engie - animefan
medic - sporge
sniper - trikki/undecided
spy - andyb

caleb is our scout-to-be, don't know who wants to be solly.  aaron, or my friend, maybe?


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try my best for Solly.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 2, 2010)

I can fill in for pretty much anything if someone preferred medic to what was open


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 2, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I can fill in for pretty much anything if someone preferred medic to what was open


you preferred medic though, yes?

or would you rather have a different class?

demo, scout, medic, and maybe soldier (either you or aaron, i guess) are up for grabs, if you'd rather.  sniper is a maybe, if trikki is busy.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 2, 2010)

We need a medic, honestly my faves are soldier and sniper, but medic is required.  nothing breaks sentries like an uber!


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 2, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> We need a medic, honestly my faves are soldier and sniper, but medic is required.  nothing breaks sentries like an uber!


I can do medic, if you'd rather be something else, so long as ezioo or someone else can do uber

whether or not we need one in the team, we need one to not be disqualified 

full team with one of each = required


in the format we're playing, both teams will only have one of each.. so sentries won't be as big of a deal, hopefully, though we'll still have to be cautious.  we won't be seeing sentry nests, though.  just one, somewhere, probably on CP.

but yes, uber is needed.  again, i can do it, no sweat, so long as ezioo or someone else can do demo, and all our bases are covered.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 2, 2010)

Then give me either soldier or sniper. since it looks like my prime classes are in limbo right now 

Hmmm what item set though?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Then give me either soldier or sniper. since it looks like my prime classes are in limbo right now
> 
> Hmmm what item set though?


Any items are allowed. At least, that was said before the Mann Co. update came out.
With that said, if you need anything in particular... I'm sure one of us can lend you something.

@Psycho, well ezioo had said he can either play medic or demo, so you'll have to pick what you want really.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 2, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Then give me either soldier or sniper. since it looks like my prime classes are in limbo right now
> 
> Hmmm what item set though?


what are your prime classes?

and then i remembered, ezioo was trying to get his game to work today, and it was *censored.3.0*ing up. @_@


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to him earlier, he said it was working then.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 2, 2010)

So 1 hour till this starts? or is it 2?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 2, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> So 1 hour till this starts? or is it 2?


just stay/get on steam, we'll likely make a group chat or something.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't let us down.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 2, 2010)

Cool bro


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 2, 2010)

my face when embarrass.



my bad, guys.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 2, 2010)

Wait so what was the deal?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 3, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Wait so what was the deal?


basically, as i understand it, the matches are setup in weeks.

this was week one, next will be two, then three.

our two rounds are in two, against team of anonymous, and in three, against just here for the medals.

so, i guess we could have done them all today and just gotten it over with, but i am a poor planner and *censored.3.0*ed up.  my bad.

however, we at least now know that saturdays are days when most everyone can be on, and as such, is a good day to do the matches.  should I go ahead and assume everyone should be available next saturday, at the same time?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 3, 2010)

*bump*

is this saturday, 4 PM eastern standard time good with everyone?

that's 4 pm new york, 3 central, 1 pacific, 2 mountain time, i guess.

it'd just be against that team, and probably have the match with the other team the same time, next week, unless people have a problem/can't be there, that day.

what says the team?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 3, 2010)

Fine with me bawss.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 3, 2010)

some links, for the team's reference:
Week 1 Results
Our Week 2 Match (Maps)
Our Week 3 Match (Maps)

so, we won't be playing PL_Upward at all (heh, my bad, again) but insead, CP_granary (still) and PL_badwater (this week) and dustbowl (next week)

i really would've liked to played on upward, but bleh.

again, saturday, how is everyone for it?

andy, aaron, sporge, and bdubs are good for it, assuming gnome, trikki, and animefan are as well
everyone else (and those i'm assuming) please post/speak your mind/say what needs to be said, before i accept the proposed date, which is..

next Saturday, October 9th, at 4 PM Easter Standard Time


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 3, 2010)

hmm I'm getting bad gateway on the links but the times sound good.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 3, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> hmm I'm getting bad gateway on the ]bleh, that's etf2l's fault :/
> 
> it'll hopefully be up later, at the same links.  i think it's just the website that's down


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2010)

Dustbowl? i now that map like the back of my hand!


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 4, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Dustbowl? i *k*now that map like the back of my hand!


best.

:J

just need to have some kind of team strategy/know who's going to bring what play-style changing unlocks, i guess.

such as kritz or uber, mini or dedicated sentry, etc


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 4, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was a stupid typo


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 4, 2010)

links are working again, and daily *bump* for those who don't look past the first active topics page


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 9, 2010)

I demand bumpage!

Also everyone ready for 2morrow?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 9, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I demand bumpage!
> 
> Also everyone ready for 2morrow?


yep.  should be, at least. :/

thanks for the bump, as well.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 9, 2010)

Going to be good. Let's hope the rest are ready.
What was the time of the match again?


----------



## Miranda (Oct 9, 2010)

Goodluck to everyone in the match right now!! Kick some ass! I wish I were able to be there and help out! Stupid work =( I will beat the crap out of anyone who said they'd help today and isn't there!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 9, 2010)

....


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 9, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>gg guys</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/DMGlQvPBQE0&feature=related&autoplay=1</div>

if we want to beat the other team this next week, we just need to know everything in advance, ex: knowing if we're available or not.

if it's a bad time for you guys, say it here.  i realize there were problems with the server, and we kinda scraped by, but we still could have had it together, better.

we have experience now, let's learn from it. 
hoping for a better/wiser team, next week.
rest easy, all.  good game.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gg guys</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/DMGlQvPBQE0&feature=related&autoplay=1</div>
> 
> if we want to beat the other team this next week, we just need to know everything in advance, ex: knowing if we're available or not.
> 
> ...


:l i though that was gonna be a video of the match


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[your sig]


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sigh, I need to go work on my shooting people... back to 2fort


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> some ]Week 1 Results[/url]
> Our Week 2 Match (Maps)
> Our Week 3 Match (Maps)
> 
> ...


bumping this post for the match links, which contain our results (I guess) and our next two maps.  might be a good idea to practice on them, instead of others 

but eh.  anon already won both of theirs, so i doubt we'll be able to get enough points to tie/beat them (unless we just dominate the other team hard)

WHICH DOESN'T MEAN WE SHOULDN'T TRY/WE DON'T NEED EVERY MEMBER


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 11, 2010)

Think of it this way: At least we had fun, and we get nifty medals for it.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 11, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Think of it this way: At least we had fun, and we get nifty medals for it.


We still have one more match to go. Not out of this yet. =P


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 11, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Think of it this way: At least we had fun, and we get nifty medals for it.


to be honest, i was in rage lols when i realized gnome hit ready.

OH GOD WHAT THE *censored.3.0* DID YOU DO WAIT WHAT ARE WE DOING OH GOD WHO IS OUR DEMOMAN WHY DO WE HAVE TWO DEMOMEN WHERE IS YOUR TEAM OH GOD WHY ARE WE LOSING SO BAD

and yeah, the medals are the main reason


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 13, 2010)

*bump*

how is sunday for everyone?  I think it was about the same as saturday for all except maybe one person.  i would be at the same time as on saturday (1 pm pacific/4 eastern), but on sunday instead.

the reason i ask/say this is because the other team is having problems on saturday, though if we have problems with sunday, we obviously can't do that.

so.. yeah.

speak up.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I will be fine.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 14, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 14, 2010)

Fine-ish by me.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 14, 2010)

4 down, 5 to go.

caleb, dubs, miranda, gnome, ezioo, trikki.

if you can contact them, please do.  i can ask them all, but only through steam.  other sources of contact = greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 14, 2010)

did you try PM here?  in case they don't look here.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 14, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> did you try PM here?  in case they don't look here.


my reasoning behind not thinking to PM (along with me forgetting about it ) is that a couple of them aren't as frequent on TBT as others, so contacting them via an IM would be easier if they're on that more frequently.

but yeah, I should PM everyone.    my bad.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 15, 2010)

It is as Psycho says, not alot of them actually come here to the thread and look for dates.
We do update the steam group too, but even then some don't get on steam that often. So it does come down to other means.
Also, a few of the players are only in it for the medal. They don't give a *censored.2.0* about the team or the forum. They know who they are.


----------



## Caleb (Oct 15, 2010)

I should be able to make the match on Saturday or Sunday, whichever day the match takes place.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry I missed last weekend's game. Also, I can't participate in it anymore, as I'm banned from PC.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed last weekend's game. Also, I can't participate in it anymore, as I'm banned from PC.


>mfw posting on tbt but banned from comp


----------



## AndyB (Oct 17, 2010)

Great news everybody. I can now hear people! AND talk


----------



## AndyB (Oct 17, 2010)

Just posting here to say... match starts soon.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just posting here to say... match starts soon.


soon *now*?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 17, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn people.


----------



## Caleb (Oct 17, 2010)

Get on people, we need 5 more for the match!


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 17, 2010)

we forfeit.

no medals will be given to our team, though the other team will be getting theirs.

don't expect me to ever do this kind of BS with you guys again.  if another tournament/contest like this rolls around, leave me out.

with the exception of a few of you, this team is pathetic.

good day.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 17, 2010)

Kinda disappointed that we didn't even get a medal.
Here's hoping that "Just Here for the Medal" wins the gold just because it would bring a chuckle to my face.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> we forfeit.
> 
> no medals will be given to our team, though the other team will be getting theirs.
> 
> ...


ok, although you do seem to take this a bit seriously.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 20, 2010)

Wait.. why didnt you get a medal? you played the first match which techinaclly counts as partcicipating
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkqFMRRBRjY


----------



## AndyB (Oct 20, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Wait.. why didnt you get a medal? you played the first match which techinaclly counts as partcicipating


Because we were required to play 2 matches. Of course, some showed, we couldn't however with so few members. Some did come on, but they were occupied with other things..such as trading. 
And we all know trading is more important.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OIC


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sigh, sorry I couldn't make the later time, but my AI research project comes first.


----------

